# When to replace a spare wheel tyre.



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

My spare wheel has never been used for any length of time and is stored away from the light. I had it out yesterday to clean it and check it and there is absolutely no sign of cracking/damage anywhere. I have had it nearly 10 years now and given that I have only ever had to use it once and it would, if necessary, only again be used temporarily, would you replace it?

peedee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Being as I am a mean, careful and economic war baby Peedee I would keep it as a spare.
But definitely would not try and drive many hundreds of miles on it before getting it back as a spare.

I know the tyre manufacturers would say scrap it at this age but it's a bit like food dates..... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

Me, I think I would keep it as a spare. Get me home / or to nearest tyre dealer etc.

Brad


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

my situation too, peedee. it's an original (10 years). I had it out to use in France lst year after a puncture, and the french guy that helped me with it said it was fine - and he worked for Michelin 8)


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I am the sort of person who has a spare spare. In the horse box world we are told to replace spares, whether they see daylight or not, after 6 years.
I would not see the point of being in the Pyrenees or a mountain pass in North Wales with a flat and replacing it with a suspect tyre and then holding my breath until I found a tyre station = my nerves just would not cope. But I suppose it depends where you are and how willing you are to be in the hands of fate.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If it has been stored out of sun light with no weight on it I would still keep it as a spare no problem. Just give the tyre a good visual check once a year and keep a check on the pressure.

Just my honest opinion after 20+ years working in the tyre trade.


Richard...


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peedee said:


> My spare wheel has never been used for any length of time and is stored away from the light. I had it out yesterday to clean it and check it and there is absolutely no sign of cracking/damage anywhere. I have had it nearly 10 years now and given that I have only ever had to use it once and it would, if necessary, only again be used temporarily, would you replace it?
> 
> peedee


I change all five tyres last November, including the spare that had done only 20 odd miles, but was seven years old and I was nervous at trudging across Europe with what may have been a potentially lethal tyre.

Your tyres may not show any signs of deteriation, but that does not mean they are capable of withstanding the stresses and strain of being driven on. Rubber deteriates with age, not just sunlight, that merely speeds up the process.

Using a tyre 10 years old even as a spare is being irresponsible. You may or may not have a blow out, you may or may not be lucky and survive a highspeed tyre blow out on a motorway. but you may also wipe out another family travelling down the road at the same time, and that could land you in prison for the price of a tyre.


----------

